# Synchronisation iCloud et Photos



## GLAUTTI (25 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai un Icloud qui est synchronisé avec mon Imac, mon MacBook air ,et mon iPhone. Cet synchronisation marchait tres bien ... sauf que depuis hier cette synchronisation de se fait plus. En effet, les photos que je prends de mon iPhone ne se synchronisent plus avec le Icloud, et donc je ne les retrouve plus ni sur mon MAC BOOK AIR NI SUR MON iMAC. Je n'ai pas le sentiment d'avoir touché à paramètre!! que s'est il passé? CI JOINT les photos de mon paramétrage Iphone.
merci d avance pour votre réponse


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu peux vérifier si les photos sont sur iCloud en te connectant sur www.icloud.com, comme cela tu sauras si le problème est du coté de l'iPhone ou des Macs


----------

